
Taisei: a fan-made Open Source clone of the Tōhō series games - mabynogy
https://taisei-project.org/
======
uranusjr
> Taisei (lit. Occident) ...

Where does this come from? AFAIK no word in Japanese translates to this. I
struggle to even come up with a good translation for occident (欧米 might work).

\---

Edit: ah, the gameplay screenshot shows 泰西, an old word for that meaning. I
learned something today. Thanks for the project. :D

